# Cub Cadet Hydro trans



## scubasteve (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a 1525 I bought new from Lowes about 7 years ago.
It's a great tractor except for not being able to mow in reverse.
Does anybody know the best way to disconnect this safety feature?
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Look down by the shift linkage,for a switch.Move the shifter to reverse(engine off),and the switch that is seen being activated is the reverse interlock switch.Look at the wire,on the starter solenoid's small terminal,and see if it's the same color. If it is,jumper the wire,then,put it in neutral,start the engine ,and see if it dies,in reverse,with the blades running.


----------

